# Little Bitty Bear and Bunny - Knit



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

The reason for the name of Bitty Bear and Bitty Bunny is because you only need a little bit of yarn, wonderful for using up those odd bits of balls left over from other projects.

Little Bitty Bear/Bunny are knitted flat and assembled with the legs and body as one piece, knitted flat and assembled. He measures 8 inches/20cms standing, 5.5 inches/14cms sitting.

Available here: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/224269771/little-bitty-bear-and-bunny?ref=shop_home_active_1

With more information here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-bitty-bear-and-bunny

Price: £3.00/$5.00


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> The reason for the name of Bitty Bear and Bitty Bunny is because you only need a little bit of yarn, wonderful for using up those odd bits of balls left over from other projects.
> 
> Little Bitty Bear/Bunny are knitted flat and assembled with the legs and body as one piece, knitted flat and assembled. He measures 8 inches/20cms standing, 5.5 inches/14cms sitting.
> 
> ...


Pat they look scruptious :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, my dear, you have done it again. I asked for something for charity and this is it! I have many pieces of yarn used on your other patterns and this will be just the ticket for Christmas kids this year! You are saving me a multiple of hours knitting with these precious little guys and just the size a child in the hospital needs to have! They are darling and love the looks on the faces. Having to make 24 of them, I best get my pattern and get busy (right after this bunny is finished). Thanks you Pat for bringing us such delightful patterns.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Pat they look scruptious :thumbup: :thumbup:


Pat how little is little in regard to grammes of wool say pipsqueak for little bear? 
I'm supposed to be working on a big cuddly but you've distracted me.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Pat how little is little in regard to grammes of wool say pipsqueak for little bear?
> I'm supposed to be working on a big cuddly but you've distracted me.


Pipsqueak is a chunky yarn Tina so your bear/bunny will be bigger. I worked out that each critter took around 100 yards, although I quoted 110 on the pattern.

They only sit at 5 inches


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Well, my dear, you have done it again. I asked for something for charity and this is it! I have many pieces of yarn used on your other patterns and this will be just the ticket for Christmas kids this year! You are saving me a multiple of hours knitting with these precious little guys and just the size a child in the hospital needs to have! They are darling and love the looks on the faces. Having to make 24 of them, I best get my pattern and get busy (right after this bunny is finished). Thanks you Pat for bringing us such delightful patterns.


Well I have to admit, you did give me the idea for these Donnie xx


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Pipsqueak is a chunky yarn Tina so your bear/bunny will be bigger. I worked out that each critter took around 100 yards, although I quoted 110 on the pattern.
> 
> They only sit at 5 inches


Thanks Pat it's just that I have a solitary ball of pipsqueak just sitting there wanting to be used - so it should be enough then . Thanks


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Thanks Pat it's just that I have a solitary ball of pipsqueak just sitting there wanting to be used - so it should be enough then . Thanks


You will probably get two out of it lol!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> You will probably get two out of it lol!


OK I now have the pattern  I might make a start this afternoon :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Awww Pat, you know how much I love these little fellas. They are so adorable and I came downstairs this morning to my basket of yarn scraps. I've a Bitty Bunny on the go already with a ball of Snowflake chunky. My latest Boris Bunny has been crying lately and this little L'll Bitty will cheer him up. You are wonderful to have worked so hard on these two and I know they kept running away and hiding in the bin. May I add, Rowan did his part yesterday when you asked him to tidy your latest Huggables up. He accidentally added your Bitty Bears and Bunnies, so the cat was out of the bag; (Or should that be the Bitty Bear and Bitty Bunny out of the forest).Lol. I love you for giving us a tiny hand-grabbing pair of treasures. These will be so quick to knit up. Even quicker than Titch Bear. Thank you. x


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Aren't they just the bees knees! Just adorable!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

These are adorable Pat! As Donnie said they'll be great for charity but are also great for someone like me with 10 grandkids. These are just the right size for Easter Baskets. Love the fact that I'll be able to use up those odd balls I have left over from other huggables I've been wondering what to do with.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh Pat, this is perfect! Perfect size for little hands to hold! Thank you!

Gigi


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness Pat, these are just adorably cute and only 100 yards of yarn even perfect. These are just great for stocking stuffers and well as for charities. I just can't get over there faces.. so cute. Once again, you have out done yourself, which I am not surprised one bit. You're a lady with many talent. Bless you for making such another winner of a pattern. Now its time for rest my dear. Take a break, you so well deserve it.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Awww. Definitely NOT bitty in cuteness! So adorable!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my!!! Once again, you've gone and done it... designed another fabulous creation! These precious little ones are going to be so fun to make and how do I know this? Because I've made so many of your other designs and the patterns are so clearly written and easy to follow! And as mentioned previously, this is a great way for us to use up the left over yarns from our other Huggables we've all knitted. Thank you so much, Pat, for your creativity and sharing it with us all!!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh Pat what a delight these two are.You certainly are an extremely talented lady.Your work is always so beautiful and everything shown of to perfection.I have a tail-less Teddy running around at the moment and a very sad Boris(still no eyes.)Next on the list will be these Little Bitty's. :thumbup:


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

How perfect! Love them! Thank you &#128536;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely, Pat..... or lovely Pat if you prefer :lol: I love them and this is just the pattern to use up all my scraps (after I've assembled another panda and knitted an Oakley).


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Awww. Definitely NOT bitty in cuteness! So adorable!


Thank you Lorraine


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you guys, you really are the best!!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I just love your precious Bitty Bear and Bunny!! Hove very adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

These two Bitty creatures are gorgeous, Pat! Just when I thought I could give my needles a rest and get on with other projects, out pops another design!! Lol! 

Can't wait to get going with these two! 

P.S How close is the next design? Lol!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Perfect size for little hands. Cute.........


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

blackat99 said:


> These two Bitty creatures are gorgeous, Pat! Just when I thought I could give my needles a rest and get on with other projects, out pops another design!! Lol!
> 
> Can't wait to get going with these two!
> 
> P.S How close is the next design? Lol!


Ah now, the next design is a little bigger than Bitty Bear and Bunny so it will be a while


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are all absolutely beautiful.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for this pattern which should give me a chance to use up some scraps of eyelash yarns that have been hanging around for years. 

I've always admired your lovely fluffy animals and plan to knit them one day. The patterns for the little ones will be bought soon so I can start knitting. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Thanks for this pattern which should give me a chance to use up some scraps of eyelash yarns that have been hanging around for years.
> 
> I've always admired your lovely fluffy animals and plan to knit them one day. The patterns for the little ones will be bought soon so I can start knitting. Thanks a lot.


Aww thank you  Yes these little ones are great for those part balls left over. Hope you enjoy when you start knitting again


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

These guys are adorable, Pat. Thank you for another wonderful pattern, you are amazing!!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Love them, sooo cute!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

just bought the pattern will find my wool and needles out now and have a go thank you I do love your patterns 
vera


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

Just got the pattern, what yarn is used in the last picture? It looks so soft and squishy.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Love it looks like the next to do. I also was wondering if you would ever do a hedgehog Pattern ?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

deborah337 said:


> Just got the pattern, what yarn is used in the last picture? It looks so soft and squishy.


Thank you  the bunny is: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/sale-eyelash-cream-fnt2-36783

And the bear is: http://www.deramores.com/stylecraft-eskimo-kisses


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

marywallis said:


> Love it looks like the next to do. I also was wondering if you would ever do a hedgehog Pattern ?


I have, its something that is in my design ideas folder


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Yay!


Gypsycream said:


> I have, its something that is in my design ideas folder


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Will there be any more dolls please


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

vera M said:


> Hi Will there be any more dolls please


lol! are you bugging my house Vera??? Yes that's what I'm working on just now


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Great. Thank you.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Another winner my friend.. like I said on the facebook post, I just adore these bears and bow to you for your expertise.. well done again! xo hugs, WS


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

They are adorable I wish I could knit that well to make them.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Pat ! These are so cute ! &#128077;


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful bunnies! Love those white ones.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

not enough yarn... if you can knit, purl, increase and decrease, you can make these!! Gypsycream's patterns are very easy, clearly written and she also has step by step photos on the assembly. The best thing, is she's always right there to hold you hand and walk you through if you don't understand something. When I made my first bear, I had just begun to knit, so I was not experienced AT ALL, but because of the ease and fun, I've made well over 100 of her designs. Please give it a go and remember, we're all here to help and encourage!!


not enough yarn said:


> They are adorable I wish I could knit that well to make them.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

I like all your patterns but your dolls well they are wonderful my family all got one for xmas and all got one of the small teddies from the clothes pattern I think it was the dolls have no pictures but I am doing the little bear now and will look forward to the doll 
thank you vera


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Super cute!


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Adorable! Just ordered this and several other bears and Boris and the owl. Now off to the yarn store!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lovetheocean said:


> Adorable! Just ordered this and several other bears and Boris and the owl. Now off to the yarn store!


Thank you  I hope you have fun yarn shopping, can I come too??


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> I have, its something that is in my design ideas folder


I've got the yarn for a Hedgie already but at the moment I'm more interested in the one in the pipe-line now!!!!  :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! are you bugging my house Vera??? Yes that's what I'm working on just now


Oh Great! Now the secret is out. *Chuckle* :thumbup: :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

I'm back from the yarn shop and stopping for coffee.
Will start one of these tonight.
I am very excited!!


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bought the pattern for my very first Gypsycream ! A bitty bunny will be going into my youngest grandsons Easter basket! Can't wait to get started!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely adorable. :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you, all


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well Pat I just finished sewing his arms on but I think his body is too short compared to his legs so I will do another. (couldn't find the pipsqueak! I've been tidying up :shock: :roll: )


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Well Pat I just finished sewing his arms on but I think his body is too short compared to his legs so I will do another. (couldn't find the pipsqueak! I've been tidying up :shock: :roll: )


He looks lovely Tina!! Is that chenille? Lovely for little toys but hard to knit with lol! When you stuff the body you need to roll it a little between your hands if it seems a bit short, its probably the yarn stopping it from stretch enough. But he's a very sweet Little Bitty bear


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely Pat, thank you for another winner!!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> He looks lovely Tina!! Is that chenille? Lovely for little toys but hard to knit with lol! When you stuff the body you need to roll it a little between your hands if it seems a bit short, its probably the yarn stopping it from stretch enough. But he's a very sweet Little Bitty bear


Thanks Pat, yes it's an acrylic chenille by Jaeger called Super /chenille. I bought it for an afghan but didn't make all the squares just a few large squares. I don't use it too much as it's one of those yarns that affects my allergies, especially when I am undoing it. Using it on the small projects worked well but as it's chunky I might have to re think needles - I used a 3.75mm but might try a 4mm next time.

It was a really quick knit, another great pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## VickyT61 (Feb 1, 2015)

I could resist him no longer - bought pattern and needles whizzing away to create my first Little Bitty Bear.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Vicky, hope you enjoy the patterns


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Pat, thank you for another wonderful pattern. Do you ever sleep???? Or, is that when they come to life in that great mind of yours? I imagine you are contemplating your next surprise. I can't wait to make these. I only have 5 bears, 1 cat, and 4 elephants to make. Oh,and 1 more bunny. 
Love & hugs


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

nab said:


> Pat, thank you for another wonderful pattern. Do you ever sleep???? Or, is that when they come to life in that great mind of yours? I imagine you are contemplating your next surprise. I can't wait to make these. I only have 5 bears, 1 cat, and 4 elephants to make. Oh,and 1 more bunny.
> Love & hugs


Thank you Nab xx Yes unfortunately when I sleep ideas pop into my brain lol! New project currently on the needles but it will be a while yet promise  Sounds like you are super busy!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for such a sweet pattern! We'll bring this one to a close now as it's reached it's 5 page limit.


----------

